# Before and after



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Started with this









Advanced to this









Finished like this









Used their horns and did what I was told to do. As long as the customer is happy!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow that is unreal John ! Love the second pic , just wow !


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Nice plaques John - I like the finish on them.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Very nice, John.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Great work John. Would you describe the wood panel you started with? Thanks


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Those are Baltic Birch panels that Menards had on sale for about $9. 1 x 12 x 48. They say discontinued but I never knew they carried them before. Seems to me it was item #1041710. I think some mill saves all their scrap and cutoffs, laminates a bunch together, and sells it to them for a sale. I will say they're nice to work with.

Jay knows more about these. He's the one that clued me in.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I like the laminated look , makes it for me


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

What they all said.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I have always liked those scrap made pieces. Bought a cuple of them for a 10 ft long counter top, 26 inches wide altogether. Later put flooring on top for a great look. They were very flat, even more so than ply. Those plaques are unique, and the antlers really make them stand out.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Very nice, John! All CNC or did you use a router table for the edge?


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

difalkner said:


> Very nice, John! All CNC or did you use a router table for the edge?



Dave,

All CNC. With Aspire I cut the edges with a 1/4" ball nose. Just set it to cut the 3/4" edge. Left the flat area as is. Then a 1/8" end mill for the profile. Cut the tabs on the band saw and a little edge sanding where the tabs were. Cutting part was less than a 1/2 hr each - and I had it slowed down while I was experimenting. Nice part is being able to stretch or compact the pattern with a click and slide of the mouse.

Betcha I don't use Aspire 5% of it's capabilities. If I ever get to 10% I'll consider myself a master!!


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

honesttjohn said:


> Those are Baltic Birch panels that Menards had on sale for about $9. 1 x 12 x 48. They say discontinued but I never knew they carried them before. Seems to me it was item #1041710. I think some mill saves all their scrap and cutoffs, laminates a bunch together, and sells it to them for a sale. I will say they're nice to work with.
> 
> Jay knows more about these. He's the one that clued me in.


Good job on the plaques.

That's a good price for those panels. I'd be tempted to buy a few more before they were all gone.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

MEBCWD said:


> That's a good price for those panels. I'd be tempted to buy a few more before they were all gone.


I picked thru one ones at the Menards I usually go to. Just checked the new one that opened the other direction -- they got 85 in stock so I may make a trip and see if I can get 20-25 more.

They cut and finish really really good!


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Well done as always. Good hint on the panels as well.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

John, what kind of wood are those hobby panels?


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Scott,

They're called Baltic Birch edge glued panels. No mill or company name on them. I got them from Menards, which you don't have up there. 

Send Jay Skelton a note. He may know more, since he turned me onto them. I'm going to Menards tomorrow to see if I can pick some more up. I'll see if I can find where they came from.

I know the glue they used came from Sweden, so the mills had to be over that way someplace. Menards has 290 stores and had at least a couple hundred at each store, so it was a pretty good shipment.

They did this with oak and poplar panels a while back too.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

I went to the other Menards today and picked thru what they had. No markings, names, or other hint of where they came from. Just a display with a sign that said BB laminated panels, and a price.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Hunting member gave his grandson his plaque with his horns,


----------

